# Stomach always feels empty



## jlgKC (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am a first time poster, long time lurker. I'm 31, male, and have had IBS since I was about 23. The last few years I've really developed a good system to deal with IBS--no coffee, caffeine, very little dairy and red meat--and it's been very manageable for me except for the occasional flare up.

Anyway, in the last month, something has changed where I almost constantly feel hungry, shaky, light headed and weak, like my gut is completely empty. Eating big meals and snacking a lot seems to alleviate this somewhat, and I initially thought it might have something to do with low blood sugar, but I went to my doctor and did blood work after a 12 hour fast, and everything looks good/normal. This has woken me up in the middle of the night several times and I have to binge on snacks for a while before I can feel steady enough to get back to bed. I am eating a ton more day-to-day than what I usually eat.

It seems to be worst if I've recently had a bowel movement--almost like I've been emptied out and my body won't feel normal until I absolutely stuff myself with food.

My doctor (who I think is very good) attributed this new development to the weirdness of IBS, but the only real suggestion he had was increasing protein, decreasing carbs. I think that has helped, but not a great deal.

Does this sound familiar to anyone else? Anyone have any ideas for treating this? I have a lot going on in my life with a career change and move to a different city this summer, although I don't feel stressed out about it (at least consciously). Other than that, I don't think much has changed over the last month that could be contributing to this. Thank you for reading through this. Feels good just to share it.

Take care and be well, everyone. Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I can get the constant hunger feeling from gastritis, so may need to have the upper GI tract looked at. You could try an over the counter acid suppressor and see if it helps. That is usually what the prescribe for gastritis. Sometime the PPI's can cause symptom bounce back if you take them for too long, so you may want to start with one of the others.


----------



## jlgKC (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks Kathleen. Can you clarify the last part of your statement? What are PPI's?


----------

